# Cheese Cake



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

2 ½ lb. Cream cheese
1 ½ C. Sugar
5 Large eggs
1 C. Heavy cream
3 Whole vanilla beans
¼ C. Flour, all purpose
20 – 30 Graham crackers
½ C. sweet butter, melted

Place vanilla beans and cream in a heavy saucepan, bring to a simmer over low heat, simmer for 15 minutes, do not boil.

Remove vanilla from the cream, split lengthwise and scrape seeds from the pods. Place seeds in cream, cool to room temp.

Crush graham crackers & mix with butter.

Butter a 9 to 10 inch spring form pan, line the bottom with parchment or wax paper then butter again.

Press the graham cracker mixture into the bottom of, and about an inch up the sides of the pan.

Cream sugar and cheese together then blend in 1 egg at a time, mix in cream and remaining ingredients until smooth.

Pour cheese mixture into prepared pan, bake 1 hour in a 350º pre-heated oven.

When done, turn off oven and allow the cake to cool for 4 or 5 hours in the oven before removing, this will help keep cracks from forming on the top of the cake.

Chill for at least 3 hours in the refrigerator before serving, overnight is best.

© A. J. Di Liberti 1994


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A.J. Di Liberti:

This sounds wonderful. I usually just get the ones at Trader Joe's or Costco!!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

If you're ever in NY you need to eat the best Italian cheesecake at Monte's Venetian Room on Carroll St...I've been going since i was 5.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Just printed out the recipe for my wife to follow, hopefully she can make it for me this weekend. Thanks.


----------

